# Snow Tires for the Wolfsburg?



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg and I'm trying to decide if I should get snow tires. I like in central wisconsin where we get quite a bit of snow. My old 1999 passat I never had them but that was a tank. I got my Wolfy last January and know it doesn't get through the snow as well as my passat did. What do you guys think? 

I'm not looking to spend a ton on them since I'm a broke college student. I found a set on Craigslist in my town but don't know If they are good or not. 

http://wausau.craigslist.org/pts/2675492305.html 




---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934801,-89.620293
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934877,-89.620226
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

that is the exact setup i have but i have 205 not 215 they work just great in snow and ice


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> that is the exact setup i have but i have 205 not 215 they work just great in snow and ice


Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Do you get much slippage on takeoffs? With my stock tires they spin quite a bit. Traction control doesn't help much. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934795,-89.620369
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpz (May 27, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> that is the exact setup i have but i have 205 not 215 they work just great in snow and ice


+1!

It depends on the tire too..i'm rocking the gislaved. They didn't spin alot aslong as I started off in 2nd and drove smartly. if u're dsg more of a challenge than the 6 speed's but u should be alright aslong as the rubber is good


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

harpz said:


> +1!
> 
> It depends on the tire too..i'm rocking the gislaved. They didn't spin alot aslong as I started off in 2nd and drove smartly. if u're dsg more of a challenge than the 6 speed's but u should be alright aslong as the rubber is good


Sweet. I have a 6 speed manual transmission. I should try that with starting in second. I have the stock continental tires on it right now that have 25,000 miles on them. We had about 5 inches of slushy snow last week and I didn't have any issues getting around. The tire pressure was at 26 where we normally keep them at 35 like the door says. I'm still deciding if it's worth it for me to get snow tires. I tried to get the guy down to $450 and he never responded. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934908,-89.620357
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i have never had a slippage problem in the winter i turn off esp if i know its slippery and use full manual so it doesnt shift and i can start in second or keep it in first and feather the throttle a little


----------



## harpz (May 27, 2009)

malibuboats91 said:


> Sweet. I have a 6 speed manual transmission. I should try that with starting in second. I have the stock continental tires on it right now that have 25,000 miles on them. We had about 5 inches of slushy snow last week and I didn't have any issues getting around. The tire pressure was at 26 where we normally keep them at 35 like the door says. I'm still deciding if it's worth it for me to get snow tires. I tried to get the guy down to $450 and he never responded.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


That's pretty good...the conti's that came on my car are crap though in the snow...if you can afford the tires go for them! they're a huge difference. 

Sorry I should've said on dsg...you can't really start off really softly. I only test drove dsgs so I could be wrong lol /
These cars do really well in the snow with the right tires.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you guys know anything about what those tires on Craigslist would be worth? I found another person 200 miles away selling the same ones for $450. Thanks 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934905,-89.620287
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

They're worth whatever someone who needs them is willing to pay. The new cost he quoted ($700+) in his ad is accurate so, I'd say his asking price is fair for 2k miles of use. IMO your offer of $450 is kind of a lowball. Not so low to be considered an insult, but if he doesn't need to unload them quick he'll probably wait for a better offer.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Airy32 said:


> They're worth whatever someone who needs them is willing to pay. The new cost he quoted ($700+) in his ad is accurate so, I'd say his asking price is fair for 2k miles of use. IMO your offer of $450 is kind of a lowball. Not so low to be considered an insult, but if he doesn't need to unload them quick he'll probably wait for a better offer.


Sounds about right to me. Do most people run snow tires on steel rims or their factory rims? And do they run on two tires or all four? 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.935069,-89.620161
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

malibuboats91 said:


> Sounds about right to me. Do most people run snow tires on steel rims or their factory rims? And do they run on two tires or all four?
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


You'd have to start a poll to find out which wheels are used by _most_. For me, I used factory for a few years, then aftermarket alloys for a few years. Can't use steelies since they don't make them to fit over the brakes. 

You must run snows on all four or not at all. Otherwise the level of grip would be so dramatically different you'd be swapping ends all the time.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder if those 16" steel rims will even fit on my car because the Wolfsburg has the gli/gti brakes. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.935020,-89.620560
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Apparently they will since Tire Rack lists them for a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg, unless they use more than one steel wheel in that exact size for VW (extremely unlikely). They are very conservative with their fitments. 

The issue with mine is R32s have much larger front brakes than the GTI/GLI. There isn't a steel wheel made in any size that fits on the front.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Airy32 said:


> Apparently they will since Tire Rack lists them for a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg, unless they use more than one steel wheel in that exact size for VW (extremely unlikely). They are very conservative with their fitments.
> 
> The issue with mine is R32s have much larger front brakes than the GTI/GLI. There isn't a steel wheel made in any size that fits on the front.


Ahh alright. Thanks for all the help! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934819,-89.620385
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

